# Trampoline training?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Anyone done trampoline training specifically for snowboarding? I don't mean bouncing with your board on, I mean working on inverts and such. Any comments on how much it helps?

I'm asking because I've signed up for a couple of private lessons on trampoline to get ready for this season.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I have. Helps a lot with breaking the fear barrier and getting familiar being inverted in the air. Nothing is really translatable other than that. But that is literally half the battle any way so...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Fear's definitely part of it. I'm a bit of a wuss. The other thing though is learning the "timing" for coming out of the flip feet-down and head-up.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Your nuts my man !!!! No way I'm going inverted


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Fear's definitely part of it. I'm a bit of a wuss. The other thing though is learning the "timing" for coming out of the flip feet-down and head-up.



50 years old and going inverted. You got balls!


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Where ya taking lessons I was interested in that too. Did some drop ins at my local gymnastics place to hit the tramp and foam pits but would be cool to have guidance on inverts .


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

61ragtop said:


> Where ya taking lessons I was interested in that too. Did some drop ins at my local gymnastics place to hit the tramp and foam pits but would be cool to have guidance on inverts .


I didn't know we had those things around here, where is the trampoline thing Donutz?
I have a friend who used to tell me doing a back flip was easier than doing a 360, I always figured he was full of shit. 
But they kinda are, once you get over the whole flipping upside down thing.
When you're halfway through your rotation & you're upside down you can see everything for the last half of the rotation.
I know it sounds like bullshit & I always thought it was until I tried to do one.

Next time you make it up to Seymour when there is like 3 feet of fluffy, find a spot off the beatin' path & make a jump where there is a nice steep landing.

Know that even if you land on your head, you're not going to get hurt. You really won't, worst thing that is going to happen is you're gonna get stuffed with full of snow. 

Best Ever - backflip jim rippey on MPORA

TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Timmy, It's Quantum Gymnastics out in Maple Ditch. Quantum Gymnastics Centre . I may have grabbed the last open spot though. I would have liked to book at Aviva, which is much closer to home, but they're booked solid until Feb.

Anyway, let's not go overboard. I'm going to start with a tamedog, which looks like about the safest invert. If that doesn't stop my heart on the spot, I'll continue from there.

Snowolf, you hit the hammer right on the thumb. I've notice a tendency to go off-axis when I try to spin, so I'm hoping I can work on my stability in that area as well.

Slyder made a comment in another thread about a jump happening in a blink, with no memory of the actual event. I think this is what happens when you're doing something that your brain doesn't have any references to process with. The solution is to get used to the motion or event or whatever until your brain has established a way to deal with it. Then you can actually consciously experience what's happening. So the tramp practice should just allow me to get used to being in the air enough to be able to deal with it when I'm on the snow.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy shit, that's exactly where I live. Haven't looked @ the link yet but I'm definitely gonna have to check that place out.

When are you doing that? I would love to come & watch ya.

TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz you been studying the SA "Tame Dog Flip" video. If I did and I won't I think that is about all I would try. As I know that is my bodies limit. 
You go for it man!!!! That would be super for your spins !!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Slyder: Yes, yes I have.

Timmy: 2:30 Saturdays, starting next weekend.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Slyder: Yes, yes I have.
> 
> Timmy: 2:30 Saturdays, starting next weekend.


That's awesome, I just skimmed through it a bit, you should have a blast.

The whole thing is the commitment to going inverted, _you_ have to know that when you go for it, it's 100%.
But once you get over that part, you'll see, the learning curve is sharp.

If you're going to specifically learn the tamedog, I'm sure you'll get it pretty quick. Practice makes perfect & you'll get a shitload of reps.

I'm excited for ya buddy:thumbsup:

Do you get to use snowboards on the trampolines? Have you ever tried a snowboard on a tramp before?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

take some vids of your progression. 
Tramp - crash - landing a clean one.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Do you get to use snowboards on the trampolines? Have you ever tried a snowboard on a tramp before?


I'll ask them, but I kind of doubt they'd allow it. I don't have access to a tramp outside of the club unfortunately. Although if this works out I might buy one (my daughter's interested in trampoline as well). I also haven't been on a trampoline since junior high.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

They may let you use these they are 100% foam.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Best Ever - backflip jim rippey on MPORA
> 
> TT


Oof. I watched your vid there, then I ended up here: TTR's Worst Snowboarding Crashes EVER! on MPORA

I'm going to take up knitting....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Oof. I watched your vid there, then I ended up here: TTR's Worst Snowboarding Crashes EVER! on MPORA
> 
> I'm going to take up knitting....


It takes years to be able to crash that good, you don't have to take up knitting yet.

TT


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Donutz,
> I dont recommend that anyone try for the first time inverted air on anything other than a tramp or deep powder.


when I was learning, and in school (stuck) on the ice coast, I used very rainy days to learn new tricks. It still hurt landing on my head, but not nearly as much as it would have. Not a great solution, but worth mentioning.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So I had my first session today. No inverts first time out. Just basics, learning to stay in the middle of the tramp, and going through basic spins.

Interesting that I'm already learning some stuff. For instance, I have a tendency when starting a spin to throw my shoulder down as well as around, so I tend to spin off-axis. Once the instructor pointed this out, I was able to do 5-10 quick repetitions doing it right.

I think this is going to be fun.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> So I had my first session today. No inverts first time out. Just basics, learning to stay in the middle of the tramp, and going through basic spins.
> 
> Interesting that I'm already learning some stuff. For instance, I have a tendency when starting a spin to throw my shoulder down as well as around, so I tend to spin off-axis. Once the instructor pointed this out, I was able to do 5-10 quick repetitions doing it right.
> 
> I think this is going to be fun.


I totally forgot about it until I seen the trampoline thread here, so I knew it was going to be you.

Sweet, Hopefully I'll remember next weekend, cause I really want to watch & check it all out.

TT


----------

